# Any of these worthy of entry for September?



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

After seeing Rays wonderful entry I realize that if I enter this one I'll just be posting a pic. Anyway which one do y'all like best, if Any.


----------



## Tight Knot (Sep 8, 2004)

Great group of shots WJ. I like the 5th shot..........sunrise on the beach.
Tight Knot


----------



## BillLovesFishin (Oct 7, 2004)

I like them all WJ. But I gotta pick the stalking the prey pic. I have several cats that I've had to rescue squirrles from and for some it was too late. We have a cat fence that keeps our cats in the yard and they usually attack anything that tresspasses.


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

I'm partial to the Caye photo....But You Know That already.....LOL
Its in my other back yard...

Tough choice on the rest....All Beautiful


----------



## Dances With Fish (Jul 24, 2006)

I like the kitty kat gone wild.......


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

*POC Sunset*

POC sunset


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

chiefcharlie said:


> I'm partial to the Caye photo....But You Know That already.....LOL
> Its in my other back yard...
> 
> Tough choice on the rest....All Beautiful


Charlie, actually that is not Goff's Caye off Belize, as you may have been thinking. It is Rendezvous Caye off Belze from a cruise several years ago.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

I like them all, and the beach scene is probably my favorite. But for _Wild Beauty _I would probably go with one of the sunrise/sunset pictures.


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

Charles, Thanks I agree. I actually like the bird on the beach at sunrise as the best pic, beauty wise but That first one is in the EXTREME wilds of northern Ontario, Canada on one of our Fly-out fishig trips. You can NOT get any wilder. 
Actually each of those pics has a special quality that I find appealing in one way or another. Just gotta decide..............



Charles Helm said:


> I like them all, and the beach scene is probably my favorite. But for _Wild Beauty _I would probably go with one of the sunrise/sunset pictures.


----------



## Shed Hunter (Mar 14, 2006)

*Liking*

Man, that #1 is right on beautiful and I like it for photo quality. #3 I love for its humor. Did the cat finally chase the squirrel that was trying to hide behind the pole? Great photo.
Shed


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

Shed Hunter said:


> Man, that #1 is right on beautiful and I like it for photo quality. #3 I love for its humor. Did the cat finally chase the squirrel that was trying to hide behind the pole? Great photo.
> Shed


The pic of the cat stalking the squirrel is kinda special to us. This was taken in the early spring and I'd had the digital camera only since the previous Christmas, only about 4 months. As you can tell the yard was still in a WILD state as I had not yet gotten around to the first mowing for the year. the squirrels and other wild life were having a ball there.

The cat lives a couple of houses down and is a special freind of ours. Her name is Miss Kitty. She is mostly and outside cat and she makes the rounds of most of the friendly neighbors and begs handouts and affection as opportunities present themselves. On mornings when we sit out on the deck she will come and visit us for a spell. We keep an inexpensive package of hotdogs in the fridge for her visits and she is always happy to partake.

She fancies herself quite the huntress. And on this occasion we had been watching her sneak up on this squirrel who had been busy eating sunflower seed he found in the grass under the bird feeder. I saw how the scene was shaping up and ran for the camera. Usually in these situations, by the time I get back it's all over but not this time. The cat goes in to super stealth, eyes blazing and focused and all her hunting instincts tingling.

The poor dumb squirrel suddenly jumps up like, okay, I know someone is out there...what was THAT?!?

The cat crept a little closer and made her lunge. they rolled around for a second and the squirrel took off in one direction and Miss Kitty took off in the other. I think one of them was scared and the other was glad of it.

On a shot like that, timing is everything...along with luck.

Check out the expression on her face in this one. She is one more PIZZED OFF kitty cat. She had been stalkint a squirrel on one of the branches and when I came out with the camera to capture the "hunt" the squirrel ran off. Miss Kitty don't like it when someone scares away her prey.


----------



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

they're all 2cool, i love the beach/island pic. but when it comes to capturing wild/domesticated beauty, the cat gets my vote.


----------



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

maybe the bote on the stream, if it was moving faster and there was a danger of tipping....


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

Actually that would have been a much better pic if the boat (my bro-in-law and nephew) were not even in it. This is a pic of the outlet of Lake Kamungishkamo in Northern Ontario. It was taken on the same trip to this fly-out fishing location. The lake is about 10 sq mi and in the general shape of the human hand. When they fly you in there (about 90 miles from the main lodge and the only way in is by plane) and put you down you are there for the duration, noone there but you and your party, and COMPLETELY on your own. If you ever want to feel small and vulnerable give THAT a try sometimes.



boat_money said:


> maybe the bote on the stream, if it was moving faster and there was a danger of tipping....


----------



## Shed Hunter (Mar 14, 2006)

*cat photo*



Walkin' Jack said:


> The pic of the cat stalking the squirrel is kinda special to us. This was taken in the early spring and I'd had the digital camera only since the previous Christmas, only about 4 months. As you can tell the yard was still in a WILD state as I had not yet gotten around to the first mowing for the year. the squirrels and other wild life were having a ball there.
> 
> The cat lives a couple of houses down and is a special freind of ours. Her name is Miss Kitty. She is mostly and outside cat and she makes the rounds of most of the friendly neighbors and begs handouts and affection as opportunities present themselves. On mornings when we sit out on the deck she will come and visit us for a spell. We keep an inexpensive package of hotdogs in the fridge for her visits and she is always happy to partake.
> 
> ...


Looks like the cat ended up in a Tallow Tree. If I didn't know better I would have thought you had been feeding my outside cat. LOL. Oh by the way, my cat is named Little Kitty. It never got a real name but he always answers to Little Kitty.


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

My inside cat, Frito, is very independant. Don't answer to ANYthing but the sound of his food being poured into his bowl. LOL!


----------



## galbayfisher (May 28, 2004)

1 vote for the CAT!


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*My 02*

The heron shot was so close, but the darn wave behind it make the bird lose his head. Gotta vote the cat also.


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

Rusty, I also have this one but eventhough the birds head is in view the rising sun is much less dramatic. I have always favored the one I posted first but could the visibillity of the birds head be more important than the colors provided by the sun?


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Now Jack...you know me...I gotta go with 4 or 5


----------



## MsAddicted (Jan 25, 2005)

Definately Miss Kitty! What a great cattitude shot! 

I like the one of her in the tree too, she was thinking black thoughts in your direction WJ!


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

MsAddicted said:


> Definately Miss Kitty! What a great cattitude shot!
> 
> I like the one of her in the tree too, she was thinking black thoughts in your direction WJ!


"Cattitude" Great new word. I'm callin' Webster in the morning.


----------



## MsAddicted (Jan 25, 2005)

Walkin' Jack said:


> "Cattitude" Great new word. I'm callin' Webster in the morning.


Wish I could claim it as original but heard it before somewhere. For those of us cat folk, we know the definition, lol.


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

*I'm a shameless potlicker, but......*

Rooster's entry reminded me of these. (At least I had the decency to omit the pics I have of that variety of flower. Hope that will redeem me to some extent.  )

Any of these make the cut? They were taken on May 20, '04 along Highway 7 between I-45 and HWY 6. Pro'lly around Kosse.


----------



## MsAddicted (Jan 25, 2005)

#4, I just want to go roll around in them. Except its probably full of fire ants and prickly stuff...but I like the photo!


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

MsAddicted said:


> #4, I just want to go roll around in them. Except its probably full of fire ants and prickly stuff...but I like the photo!


Yeah, that'd pro'lly be a bad idea. Not only the ants and stickers but those little honey-bees were all over the place. All that'd take a lot of the fun out of it, I'm thinkin'.


----------



## dixie lee (Apr 14, 2006)

Walkin' Jack said:


> After seeing Rays wonderful entry I realize that if I enter this one I'll just be posting a pic. Anyway which one do y'all like best, if Any.


those are beautiful!

love-dixie


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

I like them all and think they're all worthy. But I think the island picture is best. Probably wishful thinking on my part wishing I was there.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

Shed Hunter said:


> Man, that #1 is right on beautiful and I like it for photo quality. #3 I love for its humor. Did the cat finally chase the squirrel that was trying to hide behind the pole? Great photo.
> Shed


me too.


----------

